# Looking forward to "Pod" and "Chariot"!!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Good Morning fellows.

Well with my new 39" Seaview sitting on the bench(More like the dinning room table LOL), And seeing what Frank and his design team had done, I am Really looking forward to the"Space Pod" and "Chariot"!

Don't mean to rant here, But being a lifelong Irwin Allen fan and finally seeing my favorite vehicles come to life(In styrene, Accurate....), I am on cloud Nine!!!!

Frank again, Many thanks for making this happen Sir!! :wave:


Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm really looking forward to the space pod and chariot, too. Also the monster scenes. 

Sean


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mr. Metzner just sent me some snaps of the latest test shot. I'll have them posted at MoebiusModels.com tomorrow night.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Good Morning fellows.
> 
> Well with my new 39" Seaview sitting on the bench(More like the dinning room table LOL), And seeing what Frank and his design team had done, I am Really looking forward to the"Space Pod" and "Chariot"!
> 
> ...


Our pleasure! Wait till you see the Chariot, we had to double the size of the box to fit it all in. Lots of pieces, looks good so far. Some small changes still at this point, but still looks good for June.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking forward to both of these kits:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The chariot looks so good that I intend to get 2. One as a showpeice, and the second as a "SPFX Pulltoy" to pull across some potters earth, or brown tempra paint at high speed, and played back much slower to get that 'look' the original 2 foot Hero had when pulled by wires as well.

They will be FLEXIBLE treads on the Chariot right???????


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Frank.

I sent you an E mail about my Seaview.

Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Dont think theres been this much antipation since the refit came out. Ordered my Seaview, cant wait to stock up on chariots. any one making rubber treads for it?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

woof359 said:


> any one making rubber treads for it?


Yes, Moebius Models!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm dreaming up a nice campsite diorama for the Chariot. I hope to capture the "feel" of the early days of their planetary exploration of Priplanus (the first worldt they landed on).


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank.. if the chariot and pod haven't been injected yet, could you see if parts with lightable instruments could be cast in clear, so we don't have to wait to se if aftermarket parts will be forthcoming for lighting possibilities?

I'm much rather have to paint a few parts (which most of us end up painting anyway), then wait and buy aftermarket replacement parts, or try to recast parts myself.

God knows any excuse I have to be a slacker building a kit is a bad thing.. LOL!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gareee said:


> Frank.. if the chariot and pod haven't been injected yet, could you see if parts with lightable instruments could be cast in clear, so we don't have to wait to se if aftermarket parts will be forthcoming for lighting possibilities?
> 
> I'm much rather have to paint a few parts (which most of us end up painting anyway), then wait and buy aftermarket replacement parts, or try to recast parts myself.
> 
> God knows any excuse I have to be a slacker building a kit is a bad thing.. LOL!


Pod's done, so no chance of that at this point. Chariot, I'll look at it, but I don't think it's possible without upping the cost of the kit at this point and making it tougher for the factory.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah, drat. Like we don't want to pop some inexpensive and long lasting leds in these? LOL!

Well, if nothing else consideration for future kits...thanks for the reply though!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am buying two of each of these! I sure hope there may be a scale size Robinson Family kit in the future. Now ... if we could only get the J2.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

A J2 in scale would be HUGE, and I know I wouldn't have any place to out it, unless it was hung from the ceiling.


----------

